# What was the last gift your hub got you? Did you like it? Why?



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

What was the last gift your hub got you? 

Did you like it? 

Why or why not?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Flowers, chocolate, and a stuffed bear for my birthday. I did not like it. It was pure manipulation.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We are not going to see each other for a week due to some logistical and child related things.

SO came over during the day while my kids were at school and gave me one of his t shirts and a bottle of his cologne so I could still have his smell here.

I love that man


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

He took my 5 year old son to the mall for some ice cream and came back with a bottle of perfume for me that they had picked out together. It was the cutest, sweetest thing ever! And I love the perfume!


----------

